# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  48 Volt 10 A

## aris k

καλησπερα σε ολους 
υπαρχει καμια προταση για τροφοδοτικο 48 Volt 10A για το παρακατω μηχανημα https://www.ebay.com/itm/2018-76-108...97.m4902.l9144

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## JOUN

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Din-Rail-po...8/310994166552

----------


## aris k

Το εχω δει απλα φοβαμαι οτι ειναι switching power supply , και μηπως εχει θεμα με την RF

----------


## nick1974

> Το εχω δει απλα φοβαμαι οτι ειναι switching power supply , και μηπως εχει θεμα με την RF



για high end audio ok, τα switching ειναι κακη ιδεα (οχι πως πρακτικα υπαρχει οποιοδηποτε υπαρκτο προβλημα αλλα αλλο αυτο) αλλα για RF δε μπορω να σκεφτω οποιοδηποτε προβλημα, και ποσο μαλλον για ισχυ 200W και μαλιστα σε τοσο υψηλες συχνοτητες...Σε ολους τους κιλοβατικους ασυρματους και μαλιστα που λειτουργουν ακομα και σε αρκετα χαμηλες συχνοτητες (οκ πλεον το min ειναι 2MHz αλλα παλια ηταν τα 500KHz και μαλιστα σε πληρη ισχυ CW) μια ζωη παλμοτροφοδοτικα βαζαμε και δε θυμαμαι ποτε να προεκυψε κανενα προβλημα (για vhf συχνοτητες -που τετοιες ειναι και τα FM- ειναι ανεκδοτο να το συζηταμε καν).
Επι πλεον τα meanwell που σου προτεινε ειναι για την τιμη τους οτι καλυτερο εχει κυκλοφορησει σε τροφοδοτικο και τα χρησιμοποιουμε κατα κορον σε περιβαλλοντα με πραγματικο θορυβο σε ολο το φασμα (και ζεστη, υγρασια κτλ κτλ) οποτε ειναι αδυνατο ενα τετοιο τροφοδοτικο να προβληματιστει απο το συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτακι

----------


## mtzag

hijack

Το συγκεκριμενο ειναι ενα RF power supply 600w στα 100Mhz το οποιο με τις ραδιοσυχνοτητες κανει pump ενα laser.
Γινετε με ενα τετοιο ενισχυτη FM στα 600w να κανω οτι περιπου κανει το παραπανω rf power supply ?
( https://www.ebay.com/itm/FM-Broadcas...o/133033911063 )
O λογος που θελω να το κανω ειναι οτι δεν εχω το rf power supply της φωτο εχω μονο την πηγη laser.
Καποιος μου ειχε πει οτι γινετε να πατενταρεις πομπο FM γι αυτο ρωταω..
και αμα δεν κατσει θα κανω το πειρατη στα fm...

----------


## nick1974

> hijack
> 
> Το συγκεκριμενο ειναι ενα RF power supply 600w στα 100Mhz το οποιο με τις ραδιοσυχνοτητες κανει pump ενα laser.
> Γινετε με ενα τετοιο ενισχυτη FM στα 600w να κανω οτι περιπου κανει το παραπανω rf power supply ?
> ( https://www.ebay.com/itm/FM-Broadcas...o/133033911063 )
> O λογος που θελω να το κανω ειναι οτι δεν εχω το rf power supply της φωτο εχω μονο την πηγη laser.
> Καποιος μου ειχε πει οτι γινετε να πατενταρεις πομπο FM γι αυτο ρωταω..
> και αμα δεν κατσει θα κανω το πειρατη στα fm...




λογικα ναι, αλλα δε θελει παλμικη διαμορφωση? 
Αν θελει παλμικη και του ριξεις καθαρο ημιτονο απλα θα καψεις την κεφαλη (αν πχ καπου λεει -τυχαιο νουμερο- 600w καταναλωση και 100KW εκπεμπομενη ισχυ τοτε ειναι 100% παλμικο, οπως ειναι τα ρανταρ και τα ιατρικα μηχανηματα. -ναι δεν εκανα ορθογραφικο λαθος, η εκπεμπομενη ισχυς στις παλμικες διαμορφωσεις  αφορα τις κορυφες τους και ειναι πολυ υψηλοτερη απο την πραγματικη ισχυ του μηχανηματος και απ αυτη που καταναλωνεται- επισεις laser δεν αποκλειεται να λειτουργει pwm, ειδικα αν προοριζεται για χαραξη κι οχι για κοπη )

----------


## mtzag

Ναι εννοειτε αυτο οτι θελει παλμικη διαμορφωση...
Το rf τροφοδοτικο καταναλωνει max 1300 watt
αλλα το laser αποδιδει οπτικη ισχυ max 70 watt λογο απωλειων που εχει σε θερμοτητα κτλπ

Το γνησιο rf power supply περνει εισοδο σημα pwm 5khz 0-95% duty cycle και αναλογα αυτη την εισοδο
κανονιζει την οπτικη ισχυ του laser απο 1 εως περιπου 70watt
Η τροφοδοσια του ειναι DC 30V 45A(εχω τετοιο τροφοδοτικο).


Το ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να κανεις κατι τετοιο ειδικα αμα δεν ξερεις...
αλλα εχω ενα παρομοιο rf τροφοδοτικο και ισως να μπορω να δω τι εξοδο βγαζει ας πουμε.

Για να παρω το γνησιο δεν παιζει ειναι πολυ ακριβο.. απο 5k και πανω για μεταχειρισμενο.

Κατι τετοιο θελω σε ποιο πολλα watt
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/376...173f35705f.pdf

----------


## nick1974

> Ναι εννοειτε αυτο οτι θελει παλμικη διαμορφωση...
> Το rf τροφοδοτικο καταναλωνει max 1300 watt
> αλλα το laser αποδιδει οπτικη ισχυ max 70 watt λογο απωλειων που εχει σε θερμοτητα κτλπ
> 
> Το γνησιο rf power supply περνει εισοδο σημα pwm 5khz 0-95% duty cycle και αναλογα αυτη την εισοδο
> κανονιζει την οπτικη ισχυ του laser απο 1 εως περιπου 70watt
> Η τροφοδοσια του ειναι DC 30V 45A(εχω τετοιο τροφοδοτικο).
> 
> 
> ...



ε αφου ξερεις τα specs δεν εχεις παρα να φτιαξεις τον ιδιο (η τεσπα κατι κοντινο) pwm.

το οτι καταναλωνει 1300 κι αποδιδει 70 μου φαινεται λιγο παραξενο, μηπως καταναλωνει 70 κι αποδιδει 1300? (οχι δε μιλαω για αεικινητα, στα παλμικα συστηματα η κορυφες των παλμων ειναι πολυ υψηλες σε σχεση με τη πραγματικη ισχυ καταναλωσης αλλα κρατανε ρλαχιστο χρονο. Ετσι ενα ρανταρ των 25KW εχει συνηθως κατω απο 10Α στα 24V τροφοδοσια η κατω απο 3Α στα 220 (βασικα τις ασφαλειες του σου ειπα, οι τροφοδοσιες ειναι σαφως αρκετα χαμηλοτερες) κι ενα των 120ΚW δε ξεπερνα τα 16Α στα 440, το ιδιο ισχιει για ιατρικα μηχανηματα, (αν κι εκει αντι για ισχυ λενε συνηθως τα kV του παλμου) ραδιοτηλεσκοπια, φουρνοι μικροκυμματων κτλ κτλ


edit αν τα διαβαζει αυτα ο ΠΖ τον βλεπω να πα να αγοραζει κανενα ρανταρ για να του βαλει αλουμινοταινιες για να γινει αεικινητο 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

Τα 70w ειναι οπτικη ισχυς. 
Οι αποδοσεις ειναι χαμηλες σε αυτους τους τυπους laser εξου και η βαρβατη αεροψυξη(μονο με καλες ωτοασπιδες μπορεις να σταθεις καποια ωρα στο χωρο με τους ανεμιστηρες)
απο 100W και πανω αποκλειστικα υδροψυξη.
Καταναλωνει γυρω στα 1000w ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια και βγαζει 70w στα περιπου 10.6μm

Τα specs δεν τα ξερω ακριβως τα ξερω στο περιπου(τη συχνοτητα την ξερω τη δινει ο κατασκευαστης οπως και το pwm input signal που μπορει να ειναι απο 5 μεχρι 20khz 1-95% duty cycle) 
αλλα επειδη εχω ενα παρομοιο πως μπορω να παρω μετρησεις ?
Το γνησιο rf psu εχει trimer που κανεις fine tune τη συχνοτητα για βελτιστη αποδοση.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι με αυτους τους ενισχυτες για fm που παιζουνε στο ebay υπαρχει ελπιδα να κανω κατι ?

----------


## nick1974

> Τα 70w ειναι οπτικη ισχυς. 
> Οι αποδοσεις ειναι χαμηλες σε αυτους τους τυπους laser εξου και η βαρβατη αεροψυξη(μονο με καλες ωτοασπιδες μπορεις να σταθεις καποια ωρα στο χωρο με τους ανεμιστηρες)
> απο 100W και πανω αποκλειστικα υδροψυξη.
> Καταναλωνει γυρω στα 1000w ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια και βγαζει 70w στα περιπου 10.6μm
> 
> Τα specs δεν τα ξερω ακριβως τα ξερω στο περιπου(τη συχνοτητα την ξερω τη δινει ο κατασκευαστης) 
> αλλα επειδη εχω ενα παρομοιο πως μπορω να παρω μετρησεις ?
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι με αυτους τους ενισχυτες για fm που παιζουνε στο ebay υπαρχει ελπιδα να κανω κατι ?



Μανο η μονη εμπειρια μου με εργαλειομηχανες ηταν καποιες που ειχα μονταρει χωρις να εχω ιδιεταιρο χρονο να ασχοληθω περεταιρω για να μαθω σωστα τη λειτουργεια τους. Αν θυμαμαι καλα καποιες ηταν CO2 και καποιες ηταν υδροψυκτες -η οι CO2 ηταν οι υδροψυκτες? εχουν περασει πολλα χρονια και ειχα ασχοληθει ελαχιστα για να θυμαμαι- (βασικα οι CO2 ειχαν μια μπουκαλα σα μεγαλη λαμπα... δε ξερω αν υπαρχουν ακομα τετοιες)
Κι το μονο θεμα που ασχοληθηκα λιγακι ηταν τα drivers για τα μοτερακια αφου τα υπολοιπα ηταν plug and play, επειδη ομως ξερω απο ρανταρ, αυτο που θα εκανα θα ηταν να παρω μετρησεις με παλμογραφο στην εξοδο του ετοιμου τροφοδοτικου να δω τι ακριβως παιζει κι απο κει και περα αν ειναι οντως διακοπτομενο παλμικο οπως στις μικροκυμματικες εφαρμογες (γαμωτο λεω μικροκυμματικες εφαρμογες και βαζω τα γελια και το χω παθει και εξω αναθεμα το ζαβο ) πρεπει μα καποιο τροπο με θυριστορ να διαμορφωσεις παλμικα την ιδια την ταση τροφοδοσιας του ενισχυτη, ενω το carrier στην εισοδο θα ειναι μονιμο, και επισεις ΑΝ δουλευει οπως το ρανταρ καλο ειναι να χαμηλωσεις οσο γινεται την ταξη (ας το πουμε... βαθια C ...καπως ετσι τεσπα) και να υπεροδηγησεις ελαφρα ωστε να παρεις maximum αποδοση (τωρα αυτα μονο με πειραματισμο μπορει καποιος να τα βρει, εκτος κι αν υπαρχουν στοιχεια για αυτα τα τρανζιστορ πως πρεπει να λειτουργουν σε διακοπτικη διαμορφωση που δε νομιζω).
Ενα θεματακι που θα αντιμετωπισεις και δε ξερω ποσο ευκολα θα λυσεις ειναι η προσαρμογη. ΑΝ η κεφαλη ειναι 50Ωμ, ειναι σχετικα ευκολο, απλα γυρνας σκετο carrier, συντονιζεις σε dummy load και μετα γυρνας διαμορφωμενο στην κεφαλη και λογικα αν εισαι οκ δε πρεπει να εχεις στασιμα (υποθετω εχεις καποια γεφυρα στασιμων η τη δυνατοτητα να δανιστεις μια). Τωρα αν εχει καμια περιεργη συνθετη αντισταση (αν και δε νομιζω, συνηθως σε τετοιες συχνοτητες 50 η 75 Ωμ παιζουν) θα υπαρξει ενας επιπλεον σχετικα μεγαλος βαθμος δυσκολιας

----------


## mtzag

Αυτο που ειχες δει σα μεγαλη λαμπα ειναι pumped με HV DC παλια τεχνολογια υπαρχει και σημερα επειδη ειναι πολυ φτηνη αλλα τεχνικα ειναι υποδεεστερη.
(την χρησιμοποιουνε μονο κινεζοι σημερα)

Αυτο που λεμε εδω ειναι RF pumped ειναι νεοτερη τεχνολογια πολυ καλυτερη αλλα και πολυ ποιο πολυπλοκη/ακριβη.
50Ωμ ειναι.





> RF power supply
> 
> The RF power supply converts DC input power into a radio frequency (RF) signal using a crystal controlled oscillator.
> The 81.36 MHz RF output from the oscillator is then amplified to obtain the RF power required to drive the laser. 
> From the amplifier, RF power is routed through a matched RF power cable to the electrode structure in the laser where it excites carbon dioxide (CO2) gas in the tube to produce lasing.



Η παροχη του rf psu ειναι DC 30V 45Α max
και το σημα που κοντρολαρει την οπτικη ισχυ εξοδου του laser ειναι ενα 5V pwm απο 5 εως 20khz με 1-95% duty cycle

----------


## nick1974

> και το σημα που κοντρολαρει την οπτικη ισχυ εξοδου του laser ειναι ενα 5V pwm απο 5 εως 20khz με 1-95% duty cycle



οποτε θεωρητικα παρεμβαλεις στην τροφοδοσια ενα οπτο κι ενα θυριστορ και δινεις στο οπτο αυτο τον pwm...
Δεν ειναι δυσκολο αλλα κανε κανα πειραμα με οτι σου βρισκεται πρωτα και μετα πας για αγορα

----------


## mtzag

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δε μου βρισκετε πρεπει να αγορασω καποιο ενισχυτη..
Υπαρχει καποια φτηνη προταση απο ebay ?

----------


## nick1974

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δε μου βρισκετε πρεπει να αγορασω καποιο ενισχυτη..
> Υπαρχει καποια φτηνη προταση απο ebay ?



με οτι σου βρισκεται εννωουσα να δοκιμασεις να διαμορφωσεις ενα πρωτοτυπο ετσι με οτι τρανζιστορ σου βρισκεται (ας ειναι και 2Ν2222, ετσι απλα για να δεις στον παλμογραφο οτι διαμορφωνεται σωστα κατα παλμο)
Επισεις εχω την εντυπωση -πολυ θεωρητικα ομως, δεν εχω κατασκευασει δικη μου διαμορφωτρια ποτε - οτι σε οποιο σταδιο κι αν διαμορφωσεις θα εχεις ιδιο αποτελεσμα στην εξοδο, αλλα θελει πειραματισμο για να βεβαιωθεις

----------


## mtzag

κατι τετοιο ?
http://www.digitaliontechnologies.co...W81_Rev5.2.pdf

Αυτο θα παιξει με 30V ? Στο input τι θελει ?

----------


## nick1974

> κατι τετοιο ?
> http://www.digitaliontechnologies.co...W81_Rev5.2.pdf
> 
> Αυτο θα παιξει με 30V ? Στο input τι θελει ?



στο input προφανως ενα πομπο θελει, αλλα δεν παει στα 100 ΜHz.
Οχι πως ειναι δυσκολο να το.πειραξεις, αλλα αν ειναι να τ αγορασεις για να το αλλαξεις γιατι να μην παρεις κατ ευθειαν ενα ετοιμο για τους 100?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

81.36mhz θελω τελικα οχι 100mhz ειχα κανει λαθος με τα 100

----------


## mtzag

Αν παρω αυτο τον ενισχυτη
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coherent-G1...s/112826631222
ο οποιος ειναι 81.36mhz
Το κυκλωμα του ταλαντωτη ειναι ευκολο να το κανω ?
Θελω 81.36mhz αλλα με καποια μικρορυθμιση ωστε να μπορω να το συντονισω εκει που δινει τη μεγιστη ισχυ.

----------

